# Mounting a pendrive formated in NTFS



## jrperezmayo (Nov 18, 2020)

This is my experience mounting a pendrive in ntfs.
 The objetive is share with others that are begining in FreeBSD world.
 When you has a pendrive with partitions in NTFS you need that the system recognize it.
 So, first, install fusefs-ntfs:
 You can do that of two forms,
 Using a package: pkg install fusefs-ntfs.
 Using ports: In /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.
 make install clean.

 You has been installed, now you can mount the pendrive.
 . With the pendrive in an usb port: gpart show. This command show all disks in system.
 It show the name and number. Anothe form is with ls /dev.
 Device name must be like ada0
                                           ada0s1
                                           ada1
                                           adas1.
 Once you identified the device, you can mount:
  As root #ntfs-3g /dev/ada1s1 /media.

 And that's all.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 18, 2020)

Since it may not be obvious to new users: pick EITHER ports or packages. Packages are suggested for new users until they use the system for a while and understand things. Mixing ports and packages can have ugly side effects because the dependency versions can be completely different.

There are also auto-mounting applications out there: my favorite is sysutils/automount. I am not sure if automount will do NTFS volumes as I do not have any so can't speak to their use.


----------



## George (Nov 18, 2020)

`kldload fuse`?


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes. I tested and work. kldload fuse. Is after you installed fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 18, 2020)

I didn't know automount. Maybe test later.


----------



## jrperezmayo (Nov 18, 2020)

You can make a directory in /media . For example.
 #mkdir /media/usb.

 and later.
 #ntfs-3g /dev/ada1s1 /media/usb.


----------

